# Schizophrenia Overview



## Retired (Jul 26, 2014)

Schizophrenia 
Author: Frances R Frankenburg, MD; Chief Editor: Eduardo Dunayevich, MD
Medscape Medical News Referernce
Updated July 7, 2014
Posted July 26, 2014




> Schizophrenia is a brain disorder that affects how people think, feel, and perceive the world.
> 
> *Signs and symptoms*
> 
> ...





_This overview is written  as a clinician's reference. It should not be used to diagnose an illness,which should always be done by a competent medical professional.
Due to its length, a  copy of the entire article (16 pages) is attached for download / viewing / printing._


----------

